# meet the pup tyson



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

finally i get to walk him....he was pretty scared at first and just wanted to sit there,soon lost his nerves though

he's a cross between 2 breeds.......can anyone guess the breeds?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

Lovely , Rottie and Lab X?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww lab & ????


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

well he's rotti x ??????????


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

No idea what he is but what a cutie!


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

ok....he's 11 weeks old and trebled in weight during the month i've had him....so think big

and if you want cute:thumbup:


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

He is absolutely gorgeous, no point me tryinh to guess i am hopeless


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

He's cute 

My guess is Rotti x Great Dane.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh you got me there.... pup is cute, but his big friend is just WOW. :001_wub:


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

Terrier Fan said:


> He's cute
> 
> My guess is Rotti x Great Dane.


your not a million miles away


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

Colette said:


> Oh you got me there.... pup is cute, but his big friend is just WOW. :001_wub:


bruno's a darling to that pup,puts him in his place when need be but other than that he just puts up with the constant being jumped on:thumbup:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww he is absolutely gorge!!!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

He is gorgeous! 

I would guess lab X staffi or Lab X mastiff??


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

well both breeds were named so,he's a rotti/bull mastiff:thumbup:


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

Colette said:


> Oh you got me there.... pup is cute, but his big friend is just WOW. :001_wub:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/123016-my-dog-bruno.html


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi

well he seems to have a little brindle show through and those ears are mazing is it boxer ???

regardless he is yummy :001_wub:


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

A lab mix? He is so adorable.:001_wub:


----------

